
Cafe theft suspect nabbed after video goes viral - spikels
http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2014/04/08/cafe-theft-suspect-nabbed-after-video-goes-viral/
======
acangiano
I'm really glad she was arrested and I think she deserves a long sentence as a
repeat offender. However, I do hope that she won't become an easy target for
prison abuse, as it's often the case for transgender people.

~~~
danieltillett
I fear she will. I know this is harsh, but based on the mugshot she could
possibly revert back to being a man while in prison.

~~~
prutschman
> I know this is harsh...

I wouldn't call your comment harsh, exactly, more along the lines of some
combination of:

    
    
      - offensive
      - inappropriate
      - ignorant
      - transphobic
      - confused

~~~
danieltillett
Possibly the first two, but I don't think ignorant. I would not wish on anyone
what happens to transsexuals in prison.

~~~
prutschman
Ignorant in the sense of characterizing attempting to pass for survival as
"reverting to a man"

------
elwell
Relevant HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7538972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7538972)

------
camus2
that's great! the victim was lucky they found her.I hope she'll get her laptop
back.It's likely the thief is used to that kind of actions in coffee-shops.
Seems she has a consistent modus operandi.

~~~
ArcticCelt
Yeah I fear she already fenced it.

------
kentosi
Sorry for the offhand question, but does anyone else think it's a little
strange to leave a laptop and mobile phone unattended in a public space, even
for 5 mins? These things are expensive dammit! Pack em up and go to the toilet
with em.

~~~
pbreit
With the number of cameras, device tracking and that everything is in cloud
nowadays...no. In fact, it's kind of nice that we might be resembling more
quainter times.

~~~
Fasebook
lol, good one!

------
dibbsonline
I knew I was on sfgate.com when my browser stopped responding.

------
stephenitis
I need to keep a "help my X device was stolen and I have evidence!" web
template stored somewhere...

------
dfa0
/4chan mode off/

------
sciguy77
Good job guys! :p

